# Tantric Sex



## randomtxguy (Sep 24, 2011)

So, I've been dabbling and looking for information to enhance the intimacy of my sex life with the W. Does anyone have a decent book/reference for tantric sex? Any experiences/techniques you'd be willing to share would also be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance and hope this is a fun thread.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

There was a post about tantric sex a few months ago. Received quite a few replies. You might want to search it. I learned of tantric principles as I was entering college. Seemed to be going through my obligatory transendentalist phase, and attended a series of classes on meditation and self-hypnosis as a result of a severe leg injury - I was allergic to many pain meds. The instructor talked about carrying the same principles into the bedroom. For the life of me, I can't remember the names of the books she gave me after a brief relationship, but they were just basic books.

With my wife and I, the key focus was to think of sex as a series of encounters, progressively leading to greater intensity through shared breathing pacing, focus on the senses. Yep, guys can learn the elusive multiple orgasms.


----------



## Gaylord (Oct 8, 2011)

Here is a good article with several pages that you may find helpful.

Discovery Health "Part One"


----------

